# New to woodworking-First Bandsaw Box



## cjudas

I just got my first bandsaw and decided to try something easy.... I have no idea what kind of wood it is but I thought it turned out OK. I posted my "log box" on Facebook and ended up selling 3 of them to my friends LOL I guess I'm in production now.:yes:


----------



## Dominick

Well your on the right track. 
That looks awesome!!!! You'll be hooked now.


----------



## MagGeorge

That's amazing! The inclusion of the bark is really cool. Love those rings on your band saw box. No wonder they got sold. Great work!

--www.sawblade.com


----------



## chsdiyer

That's a really cool concept and well done!


----------



## Al B Thayer

Wow you've done a very good job of it. Nice finish.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## sanchez

Nice log! Good job!


----------



## Medevack1

Nice job!!!!! what type of band saw did you use?


----------



## cjudas

Medevack1 said:


> Nice job!!!!! what type of band saw did you use?


I have a Grizzly 14", awesome saw!! The bark on the boxes is pretty hard on blades tho.


----------



## gus1962

That is an amazing design and a gorgeous band saw box. Well done.


----------



## Medevack1

That is a cool design this weekend I made my first one too ...


----------



## Travico

WOW! All those bandsaw boxes look good! No, they are not that EASY of a project!


----------



## jojorik

they look so *awesome*!!!


----------

